# How often can you train legs????



## cokezero (May 12, 2012)

I might be having shoulder surgery (find out tuesday) if so I will still go to the gym and do quads, hams, and calves. How often can I workout each one of those. I am looking for as much size as possible.


----------



## LeanHerm (May 12, 2012)

Damn sorry to hear bro!  I'd say maybe two tops once every 5 days.


----------



## Gstacker (May 12, 2012)

I've done strong lifts 5x5 and it has u squat mon/we'd/fri.....
Worked out good for me, jus make sure squats won't effect you're shoulder an prolong recovery....


----------



## Pikiki (May 12, 2012)

Sorry to hear about surgery bro.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 12, 2012)

When I ran Sheiko I was smashing the fuck out of my legs M,W,F. And like Gstacker said, 5x5 is similar but with less volume.  I've always said if I injured my upper body, I'd build the biggest wheels possible!

There is some individual differences as far as ability to recover, but if you deload every week 5 I think you can kick the shit out of your legs at least 3 days per week.  If you're on some gear or GH that will improve recovery. And eat as much as you can.

I say go for it. Take a look at Smolov Squat program. Adapt it to whatever you'll be able to do with the bum shoulder.  Might be able to still do back squats if you have a safety squat bar.


----------



## Lulu66 (May 12, 2012)

Prolly 3x a week.

Take it easy and let ur shoulder recover


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 12, 2012)

sorry to hear coke


----------



## cokezero (May 12, 2012)

I really do appreciate you guys. I'm hoping its just bad inflamation but the dr thinks otherwise. I was reading that it takes around 6 months to get back 75% of your strength. That will kill me. I live for this sport. I think I will hit legs 3x's a week. Thanks again yall.

Bundy I like the avitar. Me and the police have a long rap sheet together. I hate them all!!!!


----------



## Spongy (May 14, 2012)

Let us know what your doc says brother!  We're all hoping for the best for sure!

I think if you are cycling you can hit your legs 3x per week max.  MAX. but even that may be over training a bit.  If you are off cycle I say once every 5 days max as was stated above.  It's just way too damn easy to over train legs.



cokezero said:


> I really do appreciate you guys. I'm hoping its just bad inflamation but the dr thinks otherwise. I was reading that it takes around 6 months to get back 75% of your strength. That will kill me. I live for this sport. I think I will hit legs 3x's a week. Thanks again yall.
> 
> Bundy I like the avitar. Me and the police have a long rap sheet together. I hate them all!!!!


----------



## gymrat827 (May 14, 2012)

2x...
...
.


----------



## cokezero (May 14, 2012)

I will let yall know what the doc says. I go tuesday at 8:30. I am not cycling so once every 5th day will be what I do. Man this is going to suck.


----------



## amore169 (May 15, 2012)

Trained them twice per week, Wensday quads, Sunday hams.


----------



## Zeek (May 15, 2012)

I am going to try 3x per week for a while just to see if I can blast them back into growing again!  I'm in the same boat as you for a while on the upper body


----------

